# Sciroxx Somastim HGH?



## 4everstrong (Nov 25, 2015)

Has anyone ran Sciroxx Somastim? I always stick with Pharm Grade Serostims but just cant afford pharm right now.


----------



## Jusvicious (Nov 27, 2015)

Where are u getting sciroxx?? Heard they stopped producing. If it's real Sciroxx it's the best lab I've ever used


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 28, 2015)

Scrioxx is sketchy...and this is old news. I have no idea if they're legit or not anymore but apparently there's a lot of bunks out there if there is even a legit scrioxx left.


----------



## 4everstrong (Nov 28, 2015)

How is this old news..? all i did was ask a question as in if anyone has ran his somastin before. Karl is still around bro. The stuff i have had from him was Legit. There are alot of fakes on Scrioxx. You have to get hooked up with Karl only not middle man shit. I just didnt know about his GH.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 28, 2015)

4everstrong said:


> How is this old news..? all i did was ask a question as in if anyone has ran his somastin before. Karl is still around bro. The stuff i have had from him was Legit. There are alot of fakes on Scrioxx. You have to get hooked up with Karl only not middle man shit. I just didnt know about his GH.



I have no idea who Karl is so I have no idea if your Sciroxx is legit...I've gotten very well done counterfeits of sciroxx Test before & it was bunk. Still have them somewhere back home but that was an international source and this was years ago, that's why i said old news.


----------



## 4everstrong (Nov 28, 2015)

Dude Karl is the original guy of Sciroxx lol. That is why you got fake shit. You went through someone posing as him. It is his lab. He isnt the middle man who makes fakes lol. All his oils and orals where legit. I even got bloods done on his test. 
The only way you get real sciroxx is to be hooked up with Karl.


----------



## 4everstrong (Nov 28, 2015)

I have just never Ran his GH


----------



## j2048b (Nov 28, 2015)

dude please read a lot on karl on different sites.... not sure he is still producing bunk or if its good now? he had issues a lot for a while over on meso, and on pm.... hopefully its good now? not sure? his seems expensive tho compared to greys and even some commie reds/whites seem better in my opinion.... if u know the guys im talking about?

and y go with generics when u can get some decent nordi pens or a few others at very affordable prices from another "pomp" guy?   pick up on my jive lingo and get good stuff


----------



## goodfella (Nov 28, 2015)

I had a friend order some of those and it ended up taking months on end to get what he paid for. Karl seems to think by sending someone 500 clen tabs after waiting 3 month makes up for the wait like he always offers. So yeah, I wouldn't bother wasting my time or money doing anything with that guy, no matter what the claim is he makes...


----------



## 4everstrong (Nov 29, 2015)

goodfella said:


> I had a friend order some of those and it ended up taking months on end to get what he paid for. Karl seems to think by sending someone 500 clen tabs after waiting 3 month makes up for the wait like he always offers. So yeah, I wouldn't bother wasting my time or money doing anything with that guy, no matter what the claim is he makes...



Goodfella! Where have you been brother? Havnt saw you around in awhile! Anymore Pharm Grade is the only way to go for HGH but damn it gets expensive when you want to run 8iu's a day.


----------



## goodfella (Nov 29, 2015)

4everstrong said:


> Goodfella! Where have you been brother? Havnt saw you around in awhile! Anymore Pharm Grade is the only way to go for HGH but damn it gets expensive when you want to run 8iu's a day.



Sup man? How you been? Good to see you. Been here and SG. Yeah but anyways man, I wouldn't bother with Karl. About the same time my friend ordered those kits from him, there was a thread I think on meso about how he was doing some odd questionable things and the wait was months and then would make up some excuse for why they weren't in stock when he advertised like they were...


----------



## 4everstrong (Nov 29, 2015)

goodfella said:


> Sup man? How you been? Good to see you. Been here and SG. Yeah but anyways man, I wouldn't bother with Karl. About the same time my friend ordered those kits from him, there was a thread I think on meso about how he was doing some odd questionable things and the wait was months and then would make up some excuse for why they weren't in stock when he advertised like they were...



I have been doing Great. Thanks for the info. I havnt order from him in years so i had no idea.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 1, 2015)

If your going to go the cheap route, buy 1 kit, test it and go from there.  

Things constantly change in the GH world.  

What's hot now won't be in 6-9 months.  

Just stay ahead of the ball with tests n good friends who buy the same stuff n also test.  

That's the only way.


----------



## serratus (Apr 7, 2017)

I've been using somastim bought through Karl on another forum (I don't know whether I'm allowed to give the forum's name). I have used it about 3 months (still doing it until I get my norditropin). I lost fat especially on the belly but I can't tell whether I got mass. Now I can get cheap norditropin and I'll shift to it (pharma grade)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/22493-SCIROXX-Real-or-Hype


----------



## 2easy13 (May 4, 2017)

I will say this sciroxx is a good lab, i used their test prop it was pretty good.


----------

